# I made a Major Decision Today - Give up driving



## Lon (Nov 30, 2016)

Today I decided to Give up driving, turn in my license  and sell my car. I have Peripheral Neuropathy  in my right leg and foot and cannot feel the brake & accelerator I have been driving my car with this problem but have to consentrate on lifting my leg from brake to accelerator and vice versa. It's just too nerve racking to do this. I have never had a accident in my 70 years of driving and just hate giving up the freedom and independence that a car provides. Better however that I made this decision rather than having a accident and some one else telling me it's time to give it up.

I will be using Uber and Lyft for all my driving needs now. I calculated that for what I was paying for Auto Insurance, gas up keep etc. I get get 50,000 miles from Uber  or Lyft and that's a lot more mileage than I would drive between now and the time I croak.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2016)

Good decision, Lon.  I know it is hard giving up driving, but you made the right decision.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 30, 2016)

Very brave and you are right to do this BEFORE someone gets hurt - especially you!

..and so, trying to be helpful.....since I've never thought of using such a service, I don't even know if we have Uber or Lyft in our area.  I suppose it would be cheaper than using a taxi.   I did an online search for Car Service and got repair shops.  Did a search for Driving Service and got ads for drivers.   Did a search for Taxi Service and got taxis.  Not even sure how to find these guys except by name and it looks like I need to download a "app" but don't have a smartie phone.  Guess I'll have to walk.  

You'll have to keep us appraised of how this works out!


----------



## 911 (Nov 30, 2016)

Good choice, Lon and also public transportation is also less harrowing and probably less expensive. My time will come too, if I live long enough. 

BTW, over the years, I have found that older folks have fewer accidents because of obvious reasons. I know that a few have had their troubles, like the older man that man into a crowd and took out a few, but overall, we do better than the youngsters.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm not looking forward to that day either Lon. Been driving since I was old enough to reach the pedals on the old John Deere tractor. That's why I leased the car I just got. When the time comes, I'll turn it in and walk away.


----------



## Carla (Nov 30, 2016)

Good you're able to have a plan "B" with public transportation. (It is limited in my area) It's got to be a tough decision, either way. You're very wise to do this before anything happens, even fender benders are costly today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2016)

Good for you!

I think it is much better to deal with these things yourself than to have your children sit you down for the "talk".

If you look at the cost of owning and operating a late model car these days you could probably rent a Town Car when you need to go places!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 30, 2016)

Gee Lon, I know that must have been a hard choice but a wise decision. I'm much younger but my eyes don't work so good at night. Public transport is a pain around here so I'll be forced to drive many more years. I wish my Dad was as sensible as you...at 94 he drives like Mr. Magoo


----------



## Falcon (Nov 30, 2016)

I always brake with my left foot.  No use letting it just SIT there and do nothing.

Might as well put it to work.  I love to drive; been doing it since I was 14 yrs old.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll be going for my  "medical"  check in a few months.  That's the one we get here in my state of Australia when you turn 75.
Your doctor is able to advise the governing body if he/she thinks you are still capable of driving,  without letting you know.

I'm pretty sure I'll be OK - been driving for lots of years and no problems.

Public transport here consists of one bus into town and one bus home four hours later.

Taxi fares are exorbitant - they charge two way fares as well as a flag fall and a fee for booking.

Thank goodness we do have reasonable fees for home delivery of online grocery shopping.  Might be that I will need it.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 30, 2016)

Lon, it looks like it makes good economic sense to go with Uber, Lyft or with public transportation. Maintaining a car, insurance and all that is something most of us are so used to that we don't stop to sit down and figure out the actual cost for the number of miles we drive. I bet taxis end up being a lot cheaper. When I'm traveling for work and have just a few stops in a city I often take taxis rather than rent a car and it seems like such a luxury. Being dropped off right at the door (especially in bad weather) and not having to look for a parking place (often expensive) in a big city is definitely a plus. Taxis seem expensive, but compared with the whole cost of owning a car...not so much.

Congrats on your decision, Lon.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 30, 2016)

Speaking for myself, if I was ridiculously wealthy I would have a driver. Someone at my beck and call that I would pay very well. If I had to go further than locally, they would get me to the door and come back when I was ready. Ahhh we can dream can't we?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry you can no longer safely drive due to medical reasons Lon, kudos for making the difficult but smart choice.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 30, 2016)

Lon - God bless for making the tough decision.  I hope to be able to follow in your footsteps in 10 years, when I turn 80. I've been driving since 1962, and I don't think I'll mind giving it up as long as I have some reasonable alternative.  

I suppose I should give up the Harley at the same time, too....


----------

